

Innovation Really Matters – Lessons Learned from Detroit - velodrome
http://www.forbes.com/sites/adamhartung/2013/02/22/innovation-really-matters-lessons-learned-from-detroit/

======
001sky
Chicago used to sit between two important places: The mide-west and the great
lakes shipping channels (to NY and the Atlantic). The advent of the Interstate
freeway system in the 1950's strategically weakend chicago's leverage over the
economic resources of the Midwest. They were no longer a funnel point / choke
point. Ironically, this is what provided leverage to Detroit (building the
moto-cars, to take advantage...etc). Its amazing that in 20 years, the '50's
heyday (57 chevy, etc) to the '70s (AMC pacer) _any_ industry could so lose
the plot (er, quality). There is <innovation>, and then there is just not
giving a fuck.

